# Here we go again...



## drjhostetters (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey friends...

    A few months ago when I first found this beautiful site I asked about my very first find...a "Three-in-One" sample bottle...today I "refound" it while going through some of my stashed away bottles and is my face red...![sm=tongue.gif]   I found this bottle about 30 years ago and they say the first two things to go when you start getting old is your memory...and I forget what the other one is...but I forgot what the bottle even looked like and I gave the wrong discription...not that it probably makes too much difference since I still can't figure out how to post a pic on this site with my webcam[8D]...but it is an embossed minature...2 1/4" high, 8 sided, says..."FREE SAMPLE...THREE-IN-ONE...PREVENTS RUST...CLEANS POLISHES...LUBRICATES" ..very light green in color (been packed away wrapped in newspaper in a box for the last 20 years or so)...(doesn't time fun when you're having flies?)   Has anyone seen a minature like this?? Just curious....thanks for listening to the ramblings of an old man...

 Dr J....[8|]


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 18, 2004)

DrJ- Does yours have raised horizontal lines going up the side like a poison bottle?           I have one like that somewhere thats emerald green-about the same size. Cheers


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey J D...

 The only "raised" lines are the edges of the flats that the embossing is on..8 sided so 8 edges or ridges....


----------

